# Burning problems

## Schmock

Hi!

I have the following problem:

When I want to burn a CD via k3b or any other program, my system freezes. When I press the burner's eject button, the freeze is away, but still it is impossible to burn a cd. During the freeze, DMA is turned off.

I tried several 2.6 kernels. It's not a hardware problem, as burning in Windows works fine.

Following informations may be useful:

```
dmesg

hdc: irq timeout: status=0xd8 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: DMA disabled

hdc: ATAPI reset timed-out, status=0x80

ide1: reset: success

hdc: irq timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

hdc: status error: status=0x08 { DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

hdc: status error: status=0x08 { DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: drive not ready for command

hdc: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdc: drive not ready for command

```

```
lspci

0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
```

Please help me!

----------

## Darknight

Unfortunately I can't help you, I have the same problem...

It could be some kernel option, however I haven't changed anything in my .config in a long time so I have no clue about what it could be.

----------

## dTr

I had a similar problem when burning DVDs. The way I got around it was to open the dvd drive and put a blank in but do not close it. Then load k3b and set up the burn. Once you click the burn button, a dialog will appear saying something about no blank disc... click the load button and the drive will close and start burning.

Hope this works for you.

----------

## Schmock

It definitely is an kernel issue, because when I once installed a Suse with 2.4 kernel, burning worked fine.

So SCSI-emulation could work....

But I don't want to use SCSI-emulation with a 2.6 kernel, that's only my last solution.

----------

## Schmock

*bump*

Has nobody an idea?

----------

## asterix404

try a much simpler solution, I have never used k3m or whatever it was, but I have used xcdraost and I will tell you.... much much easier to try it comand line style. 

cdrecord

Take a good look at that, something like :

cdrecord dev=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 speed=40 -v -e driveropts=burnfree (file name)

it is very clean, very nice and best of all no shitty packaged software to worry about. You can also use -toa -doa or -soa. Read the help file. I have found even though there are many "fixs" for burning on the 2.6 kernel you still need to be in root. the dev=/dev/ whatever should point to your cdbunrer, alternativly you can run cdrecord -scanbus to see all of the SCSI (or emulated scsi) devices you have and their addresses. Look online too. Great websighnts will tell you how to burn from command line. If there are problem, please post them, I have found that getting a working drive to burn takes magic most of the time and there is no good solution, and every problem is individualistic.

----------

## sirdilznik

 *asterix404 wrote:*   

>  I have never used k3m or whatever it was, but I have used xcdraost and I will tell you.... much much easier to try it comand line style. 
> 
> 

 Xcdroast is garbage compared to K3b. (unless it has come a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG way since I last used it)

Schmock, what version of K3b are you running?  One of the first things I always try when a program is not working properly is to try a different version (Preferrably unmask a newer version if available)

----------

## bollucks

I've had this problem and found it was an ever-so-slightly loose IDE cable plugged into the burner. Check your cable's attachment and integrity.

----------

## Schmock

 *Quote:*   

> Schmock, what version of K3b are you running?

 

0.12.8

But I tried many versions and programms (including xcdroast and commandline...). k3b was the only program, which burned sometimes a CD (when I had much much luck).

 *Quote:*   

> I've had this problem and found it was an ever-so-slightly loose IDE cable plugged into the burner. Check your cable's attachment and integrity.

 

It's definitely not a cable problem, as the burner works perfectly in Windows   :Mad: 

Anyway, thanks for your effort in trying to solve my problem!

I appreciate every new solution  :Very Happy: 

If nothing will help, I'm gonna try to set up the SCSI-emu...

----------

## Darknight

I recompiled k3b and now it works... I can only assume that some deep dependency was creating problems, this however relates to CDs, I haven't tried with DVDs but they may work, as the error on CDs was roughly the same.

----------

## Schmock

As already said, I tried many versions and programms, so it is not a k3b or programm issue.

I did a bit of research and found this , which is exactly my problem (including the sometimes working with the eject button). So this leads me to the conclusion, that it must be definitely a kernel bug.

I also tried SCSI-emu, but it didn't work either.

When I have time, i'm going to try SCSI-emu with a 2.4 kernel, as once burning worked perfectly on Suse 9.0 (which was a 2.4 kernel and obviously SCSI-emu).

Greetings, Schmock

----------

